# Service Stabilitrak; intermittent radio reboots - 2012 Cruze LT



## AustinCox1234 (Oct 22, 2014)

Hello!
I am posting to this forum today because I am at a loss, we own a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT (1.4L Turbo Ecotec) and in the past few months we've noticed the radio randomly shutting itself off and then back on (the clock doesn't reset), and the "service stabilitrak" warning. We have taken it to a certified GM repair center (Bob Brown - where we bought the car), they've since replaced the radio after repeating the problem themselves, but did not fix the service stabilitak issue as they couldn't duplicate the problem. Our radio is still rebooting itself and the stabilitak warning still occurs - thus why I am posting to this forum. I don't in any way work on vehicles (I'm a technology expert!).
Can anybody help me with what the cause might me? I've read that the negative battery cable could possibly be at fault.
Any answers/replies are very appreciated!
Thank you!
-Austin Cox


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, They didn't test the battery cable before replacing the radio? That usually is the issue when someone posts this here.


----------



## AustinCox1234 (Oct 22, 2014)

No, the only thing they've done was looked at it, said they couldn't repeat it, we took it back and they repeated the problem so they replaced it and cleared the "large evap leak" code because they couldn't repeat it and it's been in our possession ever since. I've heard some people have had good luck with re-seating the fuses under the hood (which I can do), but I'm afraid that would void the warranty if I did that so I'd rather not try it until I'm sure it wouldn't void the warranty.
-Austin


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Re seating fuses as in "remove and put back in the same spot you took it out of" will not void the warranty. Just leave the car off and doors closed(keys on your person) for this process unless you are a LTZ.


----------



## AustinCox1234 (Oct 22, 2014)

That's exactly what I meant by re-seating 
This is the LT model. What would the difference if it were an LTZ?
-Austin


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LTZ = push button start. The car would sense you are near and activate a few items that you would be pulling the fuses for if you had the key on your person. 

I'm still leaning towards the battery cable if they didn't check the battery for a bad cell.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

This car needs the three ground lugs at the left shock tower removed, cleaned, and reassembled with star washers.

Thats the start.....it then needs the negative battery cable tested for resistance.....spec is 200ma but anything over 170ma should be replaced.

If your dealer would simply enter 'Radio shuts off' in the GM diagnostic the information is right there.
There is no need to wait for it to reproduce.....as you know there is no particular 'something' that must occur for it to evidence itself.

Rob


----------



## TGIRL454 (Oct 22, 2014)

AustinCox1234 said:


> Hello!
> I am posting to this forum today because I am at a loss, we own a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT (1.4L Turbo Ecotec) and in the past few months we've noticed the radio randomly shutting itself off and then back on (the clock doesn't reset), and the "service stabilitrak" warning. We have taken it to a certified GM repair center (Bob Brown - where we bought the car), they've since replaced the radio after repeating the problem themselves, but did not fix the service stabilitak issue as they couldn't duplicate the problem. Our radio is still rebooting itself and the stabilitak warning still occurs - thus why I am posting to this forum. I don't in any way work on vehicles (I'm a technology expert!).
> Can anybody help me with what the cause might me? I've read that the negative battery cable could possibly be at fault.
> Any answers/replies are very appreciated!
> ...





Mine is doing the same thing, Hopefully the battery cable fixes it....


----------



## AustinCox1234 (Oct 22, 2014)

Robby said:


> This car needs the three ground lugs at the left shock tower removed, cleaned, and reassembled with star washers.
> 
> Thats the start.....it then needs the negative battery cable tested for resistance.....spec is 200ma but anything over 170ma should be replaced.
> 
> ...


I'll have to talk to the dealer about that, I'll be sure to show them your post too!
Thanks!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

AustinCox1234 said:


> Hello!
> I am posting to this forum today because I am at a loss, we own a 2012 Chevy Cruze LT (1.4L Turbo Ecotec) and in the past few months we've noticed the radio randomly shutting itself off and then back on (the clock doesn't reset), and the "service stabilitrak" warning. We have taken it to a certified GM repair center (Bob Brown - where we bought the car), they've since replaced the radio after repeating the problem themselves, but did not fix the service stabilitak issue as they couldn't duplicate the problem. Our radio is still rebooting itself and the stabilitak warning still occurs - thus why I am posting to this forum. I don't in any way work on vehicles (I'm a technology expert!).
> Can anybody help me with what the cause might me? I've read that the negative battery cable could possibly be at fault.
> Any answers/replies are very appreciated!
> ...


Hey Austin,

Very sorry to hear that you are experiencing these concerns with your Cruze. Please feel free to let me know in a private message if further assistance is needed. Please include your VIN, current mileage, contact info and a preferred dealership to reach out to. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Groovy22 (Nov 27, 2014)

2011 Cruze 107,000 KM same issue as the rest of you, Stabilitrak, clock resets to 24hr time, Limp mode, the only other difference is I put on winter tires and have a tire senor monitor alarm that re -flashes. Does this neg. ground bolts fix work? I have replaced the battery, asked GM tech to have all the connections re-tightend on the battery cables. They replaced the Throttle Position Sensor because of Code P2135. With a $400.00 bill, Still not fixed? This is a common problem that GM fails to recognize as a defect. Back to the dealer in the morning they're at a loss, any help from anybody? I can't even trade this thing off on a new dart because of this issue!!


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Groovy22 said:


> 2011 Cruze 107,000 KM same issue as the rest of you, Stabilitrak, clock resets to 24hr time, Limp mode, the only other difference is I put on winter tires and have a tire senor monitor alarm that re -flashes. Does this neg. ground bolts fix work? I have replaced the battery, asked GM tech to have all the connections re-tightend on the battery cables. They replaced the Throttle Position Sensor because of Code P2135. With a $400.00 bill, Still not fixed? This is a common problem that GM fails to recognize as a defect. Back to the dealer in the morning they're at a loss, any help from anybody? I can't even trade this thing off on a new dart because of this issue!!



GM (Read Chevrolet) has identified and provided the steps the dealer is to follow for resolution.

Clearly, your dealer is not looking for the proceedure.......you sure you want to go back to them?

Rob


----------



## Rich+Cruze! (Apr 8, 2014)

Here is the primary thread for this issue, although all the major details have been covered already in this conversation.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-s...domly-service-stabilitrac-service-tc-etc.html


----------

